# Star Wars: "il risveglio della forza". Ecco il teaser trailer. Video



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Novembre 2014)

*Star Wars: "il risveglio della forza". Ecco il teaser trailer. Video*

Gli amanti della famosa saga "Star Wars", avranno di che attendere fino al 18 dicembre 2015, data di uscita del nuovo capitolo di Guerre Stellari. Diretto da J.J. Abrams, il risveglio della forza è il 7^ capitolo della saga che darà avvio ad una nuova trilogia ambientata 30 anni dopo il risveglio dello Jedi. Nel cast saranno presenti vecchi attori (Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew e Kenny Baker) e anche nuovi. 

Nel secondo post il teaser trailer.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Novembre 2014)

Senza George Lucas sono parecchio perplesso su questa scelta di continuare Star Wars. Spero almeno che non lo rovinino.


----------



## Butcher (28 Novembre 2014)

Jizz in my pants!


----------



## Penny.wise (29 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Senza George Lucas sono parecchio perplesso su questa scelta di continuare Star Wars. Spero almeno che non lo rovinino.



io invece sto godendo copiosamente, Abrams è un ottimo regista, un pò troppo vittima di sè stesso e del suo modo di fare cinema (deve assolutamente smetterla col lens flare) ma tecnicamente e a livello di idee ha grande qualità.
già da questo teaser si intravedono cose nuove, cose che puoi avere solo con un regista così, un taglio più drammatico nelle inquadrature, nei movimenti, nello svolgersi della trama (basta vedere cosa ha fatto anche con Mission Impossible 3).
imho hanno sostituito l'unica cosa che non andava, cioè proprio Lucas, le cui idee erano diventate fiacchissime e troppo supponenti.


----------



## runner (29 Novembre 2014)

ragazzi per un amante come me della trilogia uno e due e non vedo l'ora di vedermi questa!!

ovviamente sarà diversa dalle passate per tantissimi motivi, ma sicuramente avranno fatto un ottimo lavoro


----------



## Nicco (29 Novembre 2014)

Sto sborrando da ieri, scusate la volgarità ma sono eccitatissimo.


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2014)

Sinceramente non so davvero cosa aspettarmi. La mia speranza è che non ne esca un'oscenità tipo la minaccia fantasma o l'attacco dei cloni. Nonostante tutto sono comunque molto eccitato all'idea che ci saranno altri tre Star Wars.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Senza George Lucas sono parecchio perplesso su questa scelta di continuare Star Wars. Spero almeno che non lo rovinino.





Penny.wise ha scritto:


> io invece sto godendo copiosamente, Abrams è un ottimo regista, un pò troppo vittima di sè stesso e del suo modo di fare cinema (deve assolutamente smetterla col lens flare) ma tecnicamente e a livello di idee ha grande qualità.
> già da questo teaser si intravedono cose nuove, cose che puoi avere solo con un regista così, un taglio più drammatico nelle inquadrature, nei movimenti, nello svolgersi della trama (basta vedere cosa ha fatto anche con Mission Impossible 3).
> imho hanno sostituito l'unica cosa che non andava, cioè proprio Lucas, le cui idee erano diventate fiacchissime e troppo supponenti.


ah ecco stavo per chiedere proprio questo, non avevo capito bene se george lucas fosse tra gli autori o meno.
Una scelta rischiosa, in fondo è lui che ha creato i film che abbiamo amato. Però è anche vero come dice penny...nuova gente=nuove idee 
vediamo vediamo..


----------



## runner (30 Novembre 2014)

ma uscirà una trilogia diluita in tre anni oppure il pacchetto "tutto subito" da assorbire la mia attenzione per giorni?

seconda cosa....quando ci sarà la prima visione?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Novembre 2014)

Dal teaser si può trarre poco, ma già si nota uno stile completamente diverso anche dalla trilogia moderna. La mano di Abrams è molto evidente. Le 2 scene con le navi spaziali sono bellissime. 
Unica nota negativa, è quella (ormai famosa) spada a forma di croce; non mi piace per niente...


----------



## Penny.wise (30 Novembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ah ecco stavo per chiedere proprio questo, non avevo capito bene se george lucas fosse tra gli autori o meno.
> Una scelta rischiosa, in fondo è lui che ha creato i film che abbiamo amato. Però è anche vero come dice penny...nuova gente=nuove idee
> vediamo vediamo..



A livello di idee e di pathos gli ultimi film hanno lasciato a desiderare, penso che Lucas farà comunque da supervisore ma imho più sta lontano da sceneggiatura e scelte di regia e meglio è..d'altronde la LucasFilm è stata venduta quindi non può pretendere niente, io sono convinto che la saga non poteva finire in mani migliori della Disney che ultimamente non sbaglia un colpo e con la Marvel ha già dimostrato di poter ottenere ottimi risultati e di saper fare produzioni cinematografiche a 360 gradi, lasciando a ogni studio la propria indipendenza.
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] la trilogia dovrebbe durare per un bel pò, personalmente penso almeno fino al 2020, la prima visione è per dicembre 2015, il giorno mi sfugge


----------



## Penny.wise (30 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so davvero cosa aspettarmi. La mia speranza è che non ne esca un'oscenità tipo la minaccia fantasma o l'attacco dei cloni. Nonostante tutto sono comunque molto eccitato all'idea che ci saranno altri tre Star Wars.



Fidati di Abrams, ha riesumato letteralmente Star Trek con due ottimi film, è decisamente il suo genere..non disdegna la drammaticità e la tensione narrativa, come in Missione Impossibile 3, e ha sempre grandi idee, come in Super 8..effettivamente quella nuova spada Sith è oscena, o meglio quasi eretica, vista la sacralità del modello classico, e personalmente non mi piace, troppo pacchiana e troppo fatta apposta per stupire, però lui è un innovatore e queste cose sono in linea col suo modo di far cinema, purtroppo ha dei difetti ma appunto cerca sempre di innovare e sorprendere, anche se talvolta in maniera un po forzata.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Abrams è un ottimo regista, un pò troppo vittima di sè stesso e del suo modo di fare cinema (deve assolutamente smetterla col lens flare) .


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma uscirà una trilogia diluita in tre anni oppure il pacchetto "tutto subito" da assorbire la mia attenzione per giorni?
> 
> seconda cosa....quando ci sarà la prima visione?


Dal 2015 fino al 2020 uscirà sempre un film di Star Wars, perchè insieme alla nuova trilogia ci saranno film dedicati a vari personaggi della saga. Idea commerciale da un punto di vista, però se i film saranno belli, si rivelerà strafiga.


----------



## Penny.wise (30 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



ahahahahahah
persino la moglie gli ha detto che in certe scene dei film che ha diretto non si vedeva niente, incredibile..in effetti sia nei due di Star Trek che in Super 8 l'uso che fa del lens flare è decisamente eccessivo..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo, amo la saga di Star Wars, la mia preferita in assoluto.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2015)

pazzesco, lo stanno girando a 1 quarto d'ora di macchina da casa mia


----------



## pipporo (7 Gennaio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> pazzesco, lo stanno girando a 1 quarto d'ora di macchina da casa mia



OMG


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> pazzesco, lo stanno girando a 1 quarto d'ora di macchina da casa mia


Ma dove abiti?


----------



## Marilson (7 Gennaio 2015)

Il problema principale di megaproduzioni tipo star wars è quello di trovare ambienti al chiuso dove ricreare scenografie e con dell'ottima acustica. Le strutture dedicate a questo al mondo sono pochissime. Qui in UK esistono due mega-hangars costruiti nei primi del 900 per dei mega dirigibili della RAF (Royal Air Force) e sono noti a tutti come Cardington sheds. Si trovano per l'appunto a Cardington, un villaggio a 10/15 min di macchina da Bedford, dove appunto abito io. Sotto metto un po' di immagini degli hangars (sheds). Gli sheds furono già usati nel 1976 per Episodio IV e piu recentemente per Inception e The Dark Knight e Batman Begins. Comunque fa strano che a 10 minuti da qui nei mesi passati c'era gente come Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher e Harrison Ford a lavorare. E cmq da un po' di tempo quando ci passo in macchina davanti c'è sempre un via vai di camion, auto, campers ecc.


----------



## Marilson (7 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Vorrei essere io uno degli attori a girare film lì dentro. Deve essere bellissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Gennaio 2015)

Spero che la Disney non rovini tutto.
I Pirati dei Caraibi è un format che va alla grande... ma applicato a Star Wars sarebbe ridicolo.
Già quel robottino con la palla rotante non mi piace per niente 

Da fan di George Lucas e di Star Wars non posso che dire: speriamo bene!
Ovviamente posto praticamente già prenotato al cinema.


----------

